# Looking for Part-Time Employment



## weiss07 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello to all,

My name is Brittany Weiss. I am a full time student at UWF and a wife interested in any opportunity for part-time employment. I have previously worked as a teller at Regions Bank and as a cashier/clerk at a Hallmark Gift Shop. I enjoy working with the public. I would love the opportunity to work part-time to help contribute to our family. If anyone has such opportunity I would greatly appreciate your offer/suggestion. I am a hard worker and very faithful in attendance. I can post my resume to anyone who is interested. 

Thank you for viewing and considering my post.


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Sent Pm.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Not sure where you live but I know that Kids Discovery in Gulf Breeze is hiring part-timers. Majoring in Education, I thought it might be a good fit.

Good Luck


----------

